# women with blood group o - harder to get pregnant



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

anyone know what blood group they are.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Fertility-Study-Women-With-Blood-Type-O-Could-Find-It-Harder-To-Get-Pregnant/Article/201010415771685?lpos=UK_News_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Region_3&lid=ARTICLE_15771685_Fertility_Study%3A_Women_With_Blood_Type_O_Could_Find_It_Harder_To_Get_Pregnant

/links


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

a - i am


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im a group A. my mil is a 0+ and never had any problems!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

B+ for me


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

I really should post on the IVF wales threads.....I think I might pop in and say hi   

I'm O neg

Nic x


----------



## Lissa M (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all

I am A negative but no one has told my ovaries! According to this article I should have higher than average fertility- if only!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'm A Positive can see how blood type can make a difference myself x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea what blood type i am but according to this most of us don't seem to be O!! how strange!! 

Jo xxx


----------

